# 300 Series Cable Routing



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

No snow! And the forecast indicates that we're in for a little summer-like reprieve. Drat! Oh, well, a little summer in the fall is not such a bad thing. So... while eagerly awaiting that snow, which is normally to my disdain, I've been pouring over this new machine (ST330P) with the proverbial fine-tooth comb. And while I did purchase the beast from a reputable dealer, I'm somewhat concerned about the way some of the cables etc have been routed. Some of it appears to be outside the influence of the dealer because the upper handles are simply folded over for shipping - cable routing would have been accomplished during manufacture. Started nitpicking with this issue when I noticed that the left turn trigger cable was up firmly against the recoil starter housing. Further probing revealed that the cable makes a rather tight downward exit out of the trigger and is firmly pressed up against the threaded end of a fastener. The right trigger is better in that regard but the cable is much too intimate with the auger control rod. Further to that, the wiring for the headlight, as it travels down, was again far too intimate with the auger control rod. I'm gonna fix all this stuff but it begs the question for other 300 Series Husky owners. Is it just this machine or am I watching the weather channel too much?


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll snap a few pics of mine tomorrow if you want to see. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

SAVAGE420 said:


> I'll snap a few pics of mine tomorrow if you want to see.



:thumbsup: I'm particularly interested in the freedom of movement of your auger control rod and drive control rod - these rods should not have anything rubbing against them. Many thx!


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Let me know if you need a different angle or what not.
Now that you refreshed my memory, I moved both the steering trigger cables after I got it. Too where I thought it was better on the outside of the handle bars, 5 minute kind of deal. No problems at all. Then I zip tied all the cables so they didn't end up rubbing through anywhere or bind.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Perfect! Thanks for the shots. Issues you've highlighted are precisely what I'm dealing with on this beast. Another project for tomorrow!

Cheers!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Lat8 to this thread. I cannot recall mine. it's all dusty right now.....but I do recall just moving things logically and I went to town with black zip ties.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

mobiledynamics said:


> I cannot recall mine. it's all dusty right now.....but I do recall just moving things logically and I went to town with black zip ties.



Yep, that's about what the exercise boiled down to. My biggest concerns were with the left turn cable and the wiring from the heated grip switch. The left turn cable was positioned hard down coming out of the trigger and was up tight against the threaded ends of the left side fasteners that secure the control panel sub-assy to the handle bars. The wiring was routed in such a way as to be interfering with the auger interlock. All good now.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks like you're all set.
Any snow your way yet? 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Any snow your way yet?



LOL! It was 21 yesterday and 16 today. Supposed to be mild for the next week or so. Just need to be patient because I know it's that time of year when old man winter can come barging in with little or no notice. :smiley-gen125:


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

What part of the country are you in again?
It's definitely been warm.
It dumped 40cm over night up at work a couple weeks ago. But it's warmed up and pretty much all gone now.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

SAVAGE420 said:


> What part of the country are you in again?
> It's definitely been warm.
> It dumped 40cm over night up at work a couple weeks ago. But it's warmed up and pretty much all gone now.



East-central Oilberta. Assume your work locale got some elevation going for it. I know the Coq and connector have been getting some good dumps.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

SnowH8ter said:


> East-central Oilberta. Assume your work locale got some elevation going for it. I know the Coq and connector have been getting some good dumps.


Yes, that's up on Rogers pass. Always good for heavy snowfalls 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------

